# State Bridge River Access Update



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello River Rats, work on State Bridge River Access continues at a rapid pace. Eagle County Open Space will again open the property for the upcoming weekend, starting at 5:00 PM Friday, June 1 through Sunday night. Monday morning the property will close again so we can continue working.

When work concludes at State Bridge, the contractor will move to Two Bridges (located four miles downriver) and begin work there. Thanks for your patience!

A reminder, there is no charge for the weekend, but a fee system will be implemented when we finalize our development work, $3 per vehicle. Also, camping will not be allowed on the property, 

(I look forward to the day when I can tell you "It is open...permanently!")

Toby


----------



## jsh (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Toby,
Can you tell me where this State Bridge River Access is in relation to the State Bridge music venue?
Thanks.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

State Bridge River Access is located across the river from the Concert venue. If you are driving north on Hwy 131, the site is on the right side of the road just before you reach the bridge.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

Can you tell me where the river access is in relation to the other place that has river access on the right just before the bridge?


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Thats the same river access that they are improving. Eagle County open space bought the property from asshat old man (not sure if he was an owner or not) and are improving it.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

If you travel north on CO Hwy 131 from Wolcott, turn right in to State Bridge River Access right before you each the bridge over the river.

Toby


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

I had a Dagger RPM that said Toby Sprunk on it for a while. Never could roll that thing.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

ah, who could this be? Hi Trace!


----------

